

$10,000 tweet puts Dogecoin fundraiser for clean water in Kenya over $30k goal - bendoernberg
http://foundation.dogecoin.com/2014/03/16/doge4water-hits-target/

======
voltagex_
Who's valuing 36 million Dogecoin at $30 000 USD? Who's handling the
conversion back to USD and how?

